# WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen



## Ahab (20. November 2012)

*WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Laut Mobiflip wird Whatsapp fortan kostenpflichtig. Der allseits bekannte IM-Dienst wird ab sofort ein Abonnement Modell für alle bekannten Plattformen einführen. Die Gebühren betragen dann 0,99$, also umgerechnet ca. 0,78€. Erste Android-User haben wohl schon gemeldet, dass sie zu einer Verlängerung ihres Abonnements aufgefordert wurden. Windows Phone (eigene Erfahrung) ist noch nicht davon betroffen, dürfte aber bald nachziehen, ebenso wie die Versionen für Series 60, bzw. Symbian und Blackberry OS. Für iOS User soll sich nichts ändern, hier ist die App ohnehin kostenpflichtig (0,79€). Wie das Abonnement genau konzipiert ist, ist nicht bekannt. Es ist aber anzunehmen, dass dies einfach über die Gültigkeit und Lauffähigkeit der App geregelt wird, sprich: dass die App nach einem Jahr neu installiert, oder einfach neu gekauft und darüber aktiviert werden muss. 

Rechtlich gesehen begibt sich Whatsapp hier nicht auf Neuland. In den AGBs ist seit je her die Rede von einem Abonnement, welches nach Kauf ein Jahr gültig ist und dann verlängert werden muss (siehe Auszug aus den AGBs in der Originalquelle). Es wurde nur nie durchgesetzt. iOS spielt hier eine Sonderrolle. Für Apples mobile Plattform wurde lediglich ein Kaufpreis festgelegt. Nach dem Bezahlen ließ sich die App beliebig oft herunterladen - natürlich mit der gleichen Apple-ID. 

Eigene Meinung.

Whatsapp ist definitiv in der Position, seinen Dienst kostenpflichtig zu machen, kein mobiler Messenger hat einen derat hohen Marktanteil. Auch die Gebühren sind absolut tragbar. Problematisch ist jedoch, dass das Bezahlmodell höchstwahrscheinlich von dem der App-Stores abgeleitet wird. Demnach wird hierfür in den meisten Fällen eine Kreditkarte nötig sein, doch gerade die ist bei Jugendlichen - der größten Zielgruppe von Whatsapp -  nicht immer vorhanden. Hinzu kommt die in letzter Zeit recht negative Publicity aufgrund diverser Probleme bei der Verfügbarkeit des Dienstes, sowie schwerer Sicherheitslücken. Dies lässt alternative Dienste, wie zum Beispiel Yuilop weitaus interessanter wirken. Beim derzeitigen Marktzustand kommt man um Whatsapp schlichtweg nicht herum. Auch Provider-eigene Dienste, wie Joyn wirken dadurch nicht mehr ganz so absurd, doch die Kosten dürften hier weiterhin weitaus höher liegen. 

Quelle: WhatsApp bittet Android-Nutzer zur Kasse » mobiFlip.de
Gelesen bei: WhatsApp: Ab sofort werden Gebühren fällig - PocketPC.ch


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Das war schon immer so. Man lädt es sich herunter und hat eine 1 Jahres Trial Version. Wenn die abläuft hat der Dienst schon immer 0,99 $ im Jahr gekostet.

Ich wusste schon vor einem Jahr (also da wo ich es mir heruntergeladen habe) das in einem Jahr ungefähr die Nachricht kommt, dass ich 0,99 $ im Jahr bezahlen soll. Steht alles so auf deren Internetseite und auch in den Einstellungen von WhatsApp auf dem Handy.

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl die Leute die sagen, dass es nun erst Kostenpflichtig wird schauen sich das alles nicht einmal genau an. Ich auf jeden Fall wusste schon VOR der ersten Nutzung das es was kostet...

Und Außerdem: Ich habe eine gute Freundin in Wien. Wenn ich mir ihr SMS schreiben würde wäre ich Arm. Ich bezahle 0,99 $ WhatsApp Gebühren und die sind nach ungefähr 3 SMS wieder im Haus. Da lohnt sich das Kostentechnisch ja schon richtig derbe!


----------



## Ahab (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

De facto war Whatsapp schon immer kostenpflichtig, es wurde nur nicht durchgesetzt und war auch über ein Jahr hinaus kostenlos nutzbar. Bei mir steht zum Beispiel eine Gültigkeit bis 2021 in der App. Wenn man ein Bezahlmodell hat, aber nicht davon Gebrauch macht, wird es nunmal nicht wahrgenommen. Daher die gestiegene Aufmerksamkeit. Ist für mich völlig nachvollziehbar.


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Das wiederrum ist wahr. Es war ein wenig undurchsichtig da hast du recht.

Es war auch eine Zeit lang mal so das sich die "Zeit" bei jedem neu herunterlden Resetet hat.

Bei mir ist am 03.01.2013 schluss und das steht da schon seit einigen Monaten. Von daher rechne ich bereits damit.

Das mit dem "wahrnehmen" ist aber so eine Sache und unterstreicht für mich den Punkt: Die Leute laden sich das einfach herunter und lesen sich nichts durch oder machen sich darüber schlau.

Und da muss ich in dem Fall hier einfach sagen: Selbst schuld oder lesen lernen^^


----------



## Kiloqualle (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich verstehe nur den ganzen Hype darum einfach nicht. Wenn man bedenkt wie viel man eigentlich spart wenn man mit Whatsapp schreibt dann sind knapp 1$ pro JAHR eigentlich doch wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt... Ich möchte keinen User hier gerade mit dieser Aussage angreifen ich habe es nur schon öfters in meinem Umfeld gemerkt das die darum so einen großen Wind machen


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Naja wen man msn Messenger Mobil runter lädt, ist das komplett kostenlos.

1€ im Jahr ist nicht die Rede wert, frech wird's eher wen die auf stocken.

Ich selbst mag kein wahts app, Habs trotzdem weil der bekannten Kreis wahts app nutzt.


----------



## Jahai (20. November 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wen man msn Messenger Mobil runter lädt, ist das komplett kostenlos.
> 
> 1€ im Jahr ist nicht die Rede wert, frech wird's eher wen die auf stocken.
> 
> Ich selbst mag kein wahts app, Habs trotzdem weil der bekannten Kreis wahts app nutzt.



Für msn ist aber ein Konto zwingend erforderlich, während du bei Whatsapp so etwas nicht brauchst, da es über deine Handynummer läuft.
Das einzige wäre die Sache mit der Datensicherheit dabei..


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2012)

Ich find den Dienst gut und bezahle gerne. Zumal das bei O2 (Android) ohne Probleme über die Telefonrechnung geht.  Also ohne Kreditkarte. Sehr praktisch!


----------



## r34ln00b (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

das geld habe ich nicht !!!


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2012)

r34ln00b schrieb:
			
		

> das geld habe ich nicht !!!



78 Cent?!? für ein Jahr?!?


----------



## Papzt (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Mein trial wurde gerade erst wieder um 6 Monate verlängert  und jeder sollte doch wohl 79 ct im Jahr übrig haben. Gerade bei der Leistung


----------



## TempestX1 (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Die News gibts schon http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uer-nexus-4-und-co-jetzt-kostenpflichtig.html


----------



## MichFancy (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Nichts ist umsonst, nicht mal der Tod,der kostet das Leben.


----------



## Deimos (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Der Dienst entfällt für mich, wenn man nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen kann. Ich vertraue gerade Steam genug, dass ich dort meine KK angebe, aber auf einem Mobiltelefon hinterlegen... nee.

Ausserdem halte ich Whatsapp für masslos überschätzt. Hassenswert ist insbesondere, dass Nachrichten teilweise um Stunden verzögert geschickt oder empfangen werden, schlimmstenfalls Tage.

Die Notwendigkeit verstehe ich ebenfalls nicht so ganz. Ob ich jetzt meine Datenbandbreite nicht ausnutze oder meine Gratis-SMS nicht aufbrauche, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich hoffe ich kann das Abo auch mit einer Itunes-Karte bzw aufgeladenem Konto verlängern. KK besitze ich nicht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich nutze es nicht und ja ich lebe noch und pflege auch einen Kontakt zu meinen Freunden. Ich weiß klingt seltsam...


----------



## Broow (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Für knapp 1€ ist das ja wohl noch ertragbar  
Ich hoff nur das man auch anderst wie über KK zahlen kann. z.B über die Prepaid karte(zuindest der der eine hat)


----------



## kalkone (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

ich nutze WhatsApp seit über einem Jahr, hab es damals umsonst Vom AppStore heruntergeladen, weil es da gerade von 0,79€ heruntergesetzt wa und da ich ein IPhone besitze wird es wohl weiterhin kostenpflichtig bleiben 

P.s.: Auch wenn in der News etwas wahres drinstehen könnte, gehen mir die "xxxx... wird kostenpflichtig Mails" auf den Keks...


----------



## Seeefe (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich nutze es nicht und ja ich lebe noch und pflege auch einen Kontakt zu meinen Freunden. Ich weiß klingt seltsam...


 
Ich nutze es, und oh wunder, ich lebe auch noch und Pflege meine Freundschaften


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Meine Güte, dann zahlt man halt 1€ im Jahr oder was. Wenn man bei der Telekom 40€ für Internet bezahlt, interessiert es auch kein Schwein.


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Naja ich find auch das jeder cent für so ein Dienst zu viel ist, erst war es kostenlos jetzt wo es jeder hat , kommen die auf die Idee Geld dafür haben zu wollen, es geht nicht um den einen Euro, sondern die hinterlistige Masche.

Lieber erstell ich ein neuen nick bei MSN anstat ich einen cent für zahle, ich Habs zwar aber mögen tue ich das nicht.

wer weiß wo die Daten landen.


----------



## Elvantoro (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

1€ ist absolut ok. Und wegen der Abrechung muss man sich als Android nutzer keine Sorgen machen.
Das geht auch ganz einfach über die Handyrechnung bei der Telekom wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat.


----------



## maltris (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich als Jabber/XMPP Liebhaber verstehe den Hype auch nicht. Holt sich jeder ne Jabber-ID auf einem der tausenden freien Jabberservern kann jeder kostenlos kommunizieren und hat zudem ein dezentrales Netzwerk bei dem nicht einfach mal entschieden werden kann, dass etwas kostenpflichtig wird.


----------



## Lorin (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann das Abo auch mit einer Itunes-Karte bzw aufgeladenem Konto verlängern. KK besitze ich nicht.


 
Wenn es als in-App kauf geregelt ist/wäre dann kannst du natürlich dein iTunes Guthaben nutzen.


----------



## Seeefe (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Naja ich find auch das jeder cent für so ein Dienst zu viel ist, erst war es kostenlos jetzt wo es jeder hat , kommen die auf die Idee Geld dafür haben zu wollen, es geht nicht um den einen Euro, sondern die hinterlistige Masche.
> 
> Lieber erstell ich ein neuen nick bei MSN anstat ich einen cent für zahle, ich Habs zwar aber mögen tue ich das nicht.
> 
> wer weiß wo die Daten landen.


 
Es war schon immer bekannt, das es nach nem Jahr kostenpflichtig wird


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich nutze es, und oh wunder, ich lebe auch noch und Pflege meine Freundschaften


 
Das Mag sein, jedoch muss ich beklagen, dass viele die es in meinen Freundeskreis nutzen mehr aufs Smart-Phone schauen als auf die Leute um sie herum. Sowas nervt einfach.


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



target2804 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, dann zahlt man halt 1€ im Jahr oder was. Wenn man bei der Telekom 40€ für Internet bezahlt, interessiert es auch kein Schwein.


 
Und nicht auszudenken, was man alles zahlen würde, wenn man keine SMS-Flat hat. Da sind die Kosten für WhatsApp doch geschenkt. Nicht zu vergessen, dass ich Bilder usw. verschicken kann, was normal nur als MMS möglich, und somit noch mal teurer wäre. 

Seit ich WhatsApp habe, bekomme ich nur noch eine SMS im Monat. Und zwar die von O2, welche mir mitteilt, dass mein Volumen aufgebraucht ist und meine Leitung gedrosselt wird. Ich selbst habe seit Monaten keine SMS mehr verschickt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Naja ich find auch das jeder cent für so ein Dienst zu viel ist, erst war es kostenlos jetzt wo es jeder hat , kommen die auf die Idee Geld dafür haben zu wollen, es geht nicht um den einen Euro, sondern die hinterlistige Masche.
> 
> Lieber erstell ich ein neuen nick bei MSN anstat ich einen cent für zahle, ich Habs zwar aber mögen tue ich das nicht.
> 
> wer weiß wo die Daten landen.


 
Die App war schon immer mit Kosten verbunden, nur haben sie dir vorher eine 1 Jahres Trial angeboten. Sag mal Leute lest ihr über haupt durchw as ihr auf euer Handy ladet? Sicherlich aus Marketingsicht haben die alles richtig gemacht. Du lädst die App runter und addest ganz viele Freunde (lade dir Whats App runter ist doch kostenlos und wir brauchen nix mehr für SMS bezahlen). Und schon haben millionen von Usern die App. Nach einem Jahr kommt die Aufforderung zu zahlen. Und das ista cuh gut. Denkt ihr die Server die die Nachrichten verschicken kosten nichts?


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Hmm wie kann man das Abo kündigen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hmm wie kann man das Abo kündigen?



Wenn du in deinem Bekanntenkreis als einziger das machst, dann freue dich auf deine nächste Telefonrechnung, wenn du dann für jede SMS 19 Cent (Sms ist übrigens ein Abfallprodukt der Mobilen Übertragung und kostet dem Mobilfunk betreiber fast nichts) zahlen musst.


----------



## Memphys (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Die App deinstallieren? Das wird wohl abgebucht werden wenn du da auf "Verlängern" o.Ä. gehst, vorher nicht...

@DarkScorpion:
Ich nutze zwar kein WhatsApp, aber was ist mit Werbeeinblendungen, oder auch: Weißt du was die mit deinen Daten anfangen? Ob sie deine Daten sammeln? Sie verkaufen? Sie haben bis dato überlebt, auch wenn die wenigsten dafür gezahlt haben werden bis jetzt.

Schonmal was von Flat gehört? Ausserdem gibts auch noch freie Varianten, wie hier schon jemand erwähnt hat, die einfach auf den Webservern mancher/vieler Leute mitlaufen, kaum Leistung & Up/Down-Stream des Servers schlucken und trotzdem mobile Kommunikation ermöglichen. Ich behaupte mal die Serverkosten von denen sind im Vergleich zu anderen Diensten lachhaft niedrig, weil sowas eigentlich nicht viel Leistung verbrauchen darf... zu 95% Textmessages von unter 1kb... kann ich natürlich nicht 100%ig sagen, hab ja deren Software für die Server nicht.


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hmm wie kann man das Abo kündigen?



1. WhatsApp öffnen
2. "Einstellungen"
3. "Account Info"
4. "Mein Konto löschen"
5. deine Tel.Nr. eingeben 
6. auf "Mein Konto löschen" drücken 

... und jut is!


----------



## Ahab (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wenn du in deinem Bekanntenkreis als einziger das machst, dann freue dich auf deine nächste Telefonrechnung, wenn du dann für jede SMS 19 Cent (Sms ist übrigens ein Abfallprodukt der Mobilen Übertragung und kostet dem Mobilfunk betreiber fast nichts) zahlen musst.


 
Haha wer zahlt denn heute noch 19ct pro SMS? Das gibts doch nur noch bei Uralt-Prepaids.


----------



## Gurkensalat (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Wenn ich die App von iTunes store Guthaben kaufe, kann ich dann auch auf den anderen Plattformen Whatsapp benutzen oder zahlt man quasi für die Nutzbarkeit der App?


----------



## Ahab (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Die App wird mit Sicherheit an dein jeweiliges Konto gebunden - Google, Live, Apple. Daher wirst du Whatsapp wohl für andere Plattformen neu kaufen müssen.


----------



## TempestX1 (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Ahab schrieb:


> Haha wer zahlt denn heute noch 19ct pro SMS? Das gibts doch nur noch bei Uralt-Prepaids.


 Schon mal bei aktuellen Verträgen der großen vier (D1,D2,E+,o2) nachgeschaut? Da kostet die SMS immer 19cent (außer wenn eine Flat dabei ist bzw. nach Verbrauch der FreiSMS).

Zum Glück gibts auch günstige Anbieter. Aber 1 Euro für 1 Jahr Laufzeit ist doch günstig.


----------



## Deimos (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das Mag sein, jedoch muss ich beklagen, dass viele die es in meinen Freundeskreis nutzen mehr aufs Smart-Phone schauen als auf die Leute um sie herum. Sowas nervt einfach.


Ah ja. Und das hältst du für eine Symptomatik von Whatsapp?


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2012)

Deimos schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja. Und das hältst du für eine Symptomatik von Whatsapp?



Wir haben ne WhatsApp Gruppe von unserem Pausentisch auf der Arbeit. Jedenfalls gehts da immer heiß her mit WhatsApp. Und häufiger sitzen wir in der Kantine und WhatsAppen irgendwelchen Scheiß hin und her. Manchmal vergeht so die Pause und wir haben viel kommuniziert, aber kaum ein Wort gesprochen. Ich persönlich finde das super.


----------



## Re4dt (20. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich find den Dienst gut und bezahle gerne. Zumal das bei O2 (Android) ohne Probleme über die Telefonrechnung geht.  Also ohne Kreditkarte. Sehr praktisch!


 
Bei Telekom geht dies auch sehr einfach  

Ich finde es gerade einfach total zum Kotzen wenn sich mein halber Freundeskreis darüber aufregt, dass der Dienst nun was kostet. Aber jedes Wochende sich Vollaufen lassen, dafür haben sie Geld....
Ich selber habe IOS und bereue die 79Cent keineswegs... Will gar nicht wissen wie viel Geld ich durch Whatsapp gespart hab


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. November 2012)

r34ln00b schrieb:
			
		

> das geld habe ich nicht !!!



...Mega LOL....


----------



## Jan565 (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Warum 1€ im Jahr Zahlen wenn es kostenlose alternativen gibt? 

Dann zahlt man hier nen €, dann da mal was, und dann brauch man hier gleich das nächste app. Nein Danke. 

Für sowas habe ich eine Telefon Flat und SMS Flat. Da brauche ich sowas nicht.


----------



## PAUI (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

das fliegt bei mir sofort runter sobald es kostenpflichtig ist. läuft noch bis 17.02.2013
ich hab ja noch meine sms Flat und wenn da der bekanntenkreis nicht mehr schreibt haben se pech.


----------



## keinnick (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum 1€ im Jahr Zahlen wenn es kostenlose alternativen gibt?
> 
> Dann zahlt man hier nen €, dann da mal was, und dann brauch man hier gleich das nächste app. Nein Danke.
> 
> Für sowas habe ich eine Telefon Flat und SMS Flat. Da brauche ich sowas nicht.



Was bringen Dir die kostenlosen "Alternativen" wenn die niemand nutzt?


----------



## Ahab (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Memphys schrieb:


> Die App deinstallieren? Das wird wohl abgebucht werden wenn du da auf "Verlängern" o.Ä. gehst, vorher nicht...



Ich denke nicht, dass Whatsapp da selbst was dreht. Es wird wahrscheinlich einfach auf einen Neukauf im Store hinauslaufen. Ein eigenes Bezahlsystem einzuführen erhöht den Aufwand für die App völlig unnötig, der Shitstorm wäre gigantisch.



Memphys schrieb:


> @DarkScorpion:
> Ich nutze zwar kein WhatsApp, aber was ist mit Werbeeinblendungen, oder auch: Weißt du was die mit deinen Daten anfangen? Ob sie deine Daten sammeln? Sie verkaufen? Sie haben bis dato überlebt, auch wenn die wenigsten dafür gezahlt haben werden bis jetzt.



iOS. Die User zahlen 79ct und sind eine extrem starke Zielgruppe. Das scheint bis jetzt gereicht zu haben, denn Werbeeinblendungen gibts nicht. Und was für Daten sollen die verschachern? Chatlogs? Telefonnummern? Wenn das rauskommt, dann können sie den Laden dicht machen und sich womöglich noch mit Klagen auseinandersetzen. Das Risiko ist zu groß. 



Memphys schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Flat gehört? Ausserdem gibts auch noch freie Varianten, wie hier schon jemand erwähnt hat, die einfach auf den Webservern mancher/vieler Leute mitlaufen, kaum Leistung & Up/Down-Stream des Servers schlucken und trotzdem mobile Kommunikation ermöglichen. Ich behaupte mal die Serverkosten von denen sind im Vergleich zu anderen Diensten lachhaft niedrig, weil sowas eigentlich nicht viel Leistung verbrauchen darf... zu 95% Textmessages von unter 1kb... kann ich natürlich nicht 100%ig sagen, hab ja deren Software für die Server nicht.


 
Kam ja jetzt hier schon mehrfach. Warum nutzt "keiner" Google+?


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Wie sich hier manche über 79 cent/Jahr auf regen ist ja göttlich.  Mimimimi ich will alles kostenlos haben....euer Geiz kotzt mich an


----------



## BlackPanter85 (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich nutze WhatsApp weil meine AllNetFat keine SMS-Flat beinhaltet. Und wenn man vergleicht was man an SMS-Kosten OHNE SMS-Flat hat und den Kosten von WhatsApp dann werde ich sicherlich sehr gerne einen symbolischen Euro/Jahr bezahlen. Es sei denn meine ganzen Freunde/Bekannten steigen über Nacht auf eine andere App um 

Andererseits finde ich es aber auch schade das Apple hier bevorzugt behandelt wird und nur einmalig zahlt.


----------



## kc1992 (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich geb jede Woche soviel Geld unnötig fürn Brötchen oder sonst was aus worauf ich gerade Bock hatte, da juckt mich der Euro kein bisschen. Allein wieviel Geld ich im Urlaub jedes Jahr spare um im Kontakt mit Freunden/Kollegen/Familie zu bleiben..
Wie kann man sich nur so über 1€ aufregen? Trägt doch nur positives zur Serverleistung bei.


----------



## D00msday (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Whatsapp ist viel zu alt. Mittlerweile gibt es so viele bessere und kostenlose Alternativen und vor allem sichere, bei denen man nicht sämtliche Daten abfangen kann. Warum zum Teufel sollte man für etwas bezahlen, das aufgrund heutiger Technik eh kostenlos ist. Ich verstehe ja den Hype in der Jugendlichenszene, weil die sich nicht informieren. Solange da etwas cool und chillig ist, würden die ihre Niere verkaufen. Aber wer auf Fortschritt und Funktionalität setzt, hat schon lange was anderes. Allein durch die 12MB-Grenze beim Versenden kann ich damit gar nichts anfangen und wie gesagt, warum jemandem für etwas kostenloses Geld bezahlen.

Zudem waren SMS, bis auf Online-Angebote, wie SMS-Kostenlos.de, nie kostenlos und bei Whatsapp werden keine SMS versendet, sondern eben kostenlose Mails, wie bei MSN, Google-Mail und Co. Gerade wegen dieser Unwissenheit der Homo Sapiens werden überhaupt erst Abzock-Unternehmen aus dem Boden gestampft.

Wer sich für Alternativen interessiert, hier 10 von XXX Beispielen:
http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Di...uer-Android-iPhone-iPad-Galerie_57705486.html


----------



## Murdoch (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



kc1992 schrieb:


> Ich geb jede Woche soviel Geld unnötig fürn Brötchen oder sonst was aus worauf ich gerade Bock hatte, da juckt mich der Euro kein bisschen. Allein wieviel Geld ich im Urlaub jedes Jahr spare um im Kontakt mit Freunden/Kollegen/Familie zu bleiben..
> Wie kann man sich nur so über 1€ aufregen? Trägt doch nur positives zur Serverleistung bei.


 
Warum nur schockiert mich der Vergleich von socialmedia Unsinn und Nahrung nicht mehr. :banghead:

Ist auch unglaublich wichtig im Urlaub mir allen ständig "sinnvolle" Dinge auszutauschen. 

Für mich hört sich das meistens wie das stereotype verhalten von suchtkranken an.


----------



## kc1992 (21. November 2012)

*WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Spielt doch gar keine Rolle in welche Verhältnismäßigkeit ich das ganze stelle. Dann stelle ich halt den Nutzen eines 8€ Cocktails im Club gegenüber eines Smartphone-Dienstes, na und? Ich benutze WhatsApp täglich und es ist so viel entspannter als SMS zu schreiben und obendrein viel günstiger. Habe bisher eine SMS Flat für 5€ im Monat gebucht das sind im Jahr 59€ die ich durch den Dienst spare, da das Handy bei mir täglich im Einsatz ist. Und ja auch im Urlaub gibt es die eine oder andere Sachen, die die Kollegen von einem in Erfahrung bringen müssen oder da hat man die Freundin mit der man im Kontakt bleiben will. Ich muss mich hier doch nicht für mein ausgeprägtes Sozialleben verantworten. Das beeinträchtigt meinen Erholungsgrad im Urlaub doch nicht wenn ich mit den wichtigen Menschen um mich herum im Kontakt bleiben möchte. Sorry wenn ich dein Idealbild von dem perfekten Urlaub in ruhiger Einsamkeit zerstöre, aber es gibt durchaus Leute die es auch anders mögen. Und nur weil sich der Trend dahin entwickelt das solche Möglichkeiten im Gegensatz zu vergangenen Generationen stark vereinfachert wahrzunehmen sind, heißt es doch nicht das ich allein wegen der angeblich ach so hohen Abhängigkeit zu dem Gerät meinen Urlaub nicht genießen kann, ganz im Gegenteil?!

Also fahr mal bitte einen Gang runter!


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2012)

D00msday schrieb:
			
		

> Whatsapp ist viel zu alt. Mittlerweile gibt es so viele bessere und kostenlose Alternativen und vor allem sichere, bei denen man nicht sämtliche Daten abfangen kann.
> 
> Wer sich für Alternativen interessiert, hier 10 von XXX Beispielen:
> http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Die-besten-WhatsApp-Alternativen-Fuer-Android-iPhone-iPad-Galerie_57705486.html



1. Die Sicherheit ist mir schnurzpiep egal. Wirklich Relevantes verschickt doch kein Mensch mit WhatsApp. 

2. Die Alternativen sind nutzlos, weil sie keiner nutzt. Da können die noch so dolle und sicher sein. Uninteressant!


----------



## fire2002de (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

alsow enn es ein app gab wofür es sich lohnt 78cent zu zahlen dann ja wohl whatsapp oO  
hab die app für 99 cent damals gekauft und nie bereut! 

ps: 2021 ist bei mir auch als ablauf datum angegeben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Whatsapp ist mal wieder so etwas was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Von allen Systemen, die sich die Masse hätte aussuchen können, müssen sie/wir eines der unsichersten und ein Zentrales nehmen, von dem sogar von Anfang an die Kostenpflichtigkeit bekannt war. Und spätestens seit der Geschichte mit der Sicherheitslücke und der Problembehebung, die weithin als "Anwalt" wegen seiner fundierten IT-Kenntnisse bekannt ist, war doch klar, wohin die Reise geht. Ich möchte ja niemandem vorwerfen, dass er Geld verdienen möchte, aber ich finde den Terminus "Profitgeier" gerade sehr angebracht (Dabei geht es mir nicht um die neuen Kosten, sondern vielmehr um die Relation dieser mit der Softwarequalität und dem Kundenumgang). Freie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert einfach nicht 

Dabei gibt es interessante Alternativen, wie zum Beispiel das Retrosharenetzwerk. Komplett dezentral dank Distributed Hash Tables und dazu noch mit PGP verschlüsselt. Somit gibt es bei diesem Netz eine technisch begründete Garantie, dass es kostenlos bleibt und eine Verschlüsselung ist auch vorgeschrieben.
Da hätten die ganzen Leute auch gleich bei ICQ bleiben können. Da gibts wenigstens alternative Clients.

Ich ahne schon die Antworten: "Whatsapp funktioniert reibungsloser als vergleichbare Systeme". Das kann ich als Besitzer eines älteren Smartphones nicht beurteilen, aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass es an gut funktionierenden IM Clients mangelt. Vielmehr muss das Problem sein, dass sich die Nutzer von der fehlenden Homogenität anderer Netze abgeschreckt fühlen. Aber inzwischen ist es schon zu spät, denn der Marktanteil von Whatsapp hat die kritische Masse überschritten, ähnlich wie bei Skype. Einzig Google könnte mit Google Talk noch etwas ausrichten, wenn sie die IM Funktionen stärker an die Telefonfunktionen binden. Aber dann hagelt es vermutlich Beschwerden von der Wettbewerbaufsicht und Datenschutzverbänden.

Ein wahrer Teufelskreis, dieses Instant Messaging.


----------



## Anchorage (22. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich habe keine Kreditkarte....


----------



## Papzt (22. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Brauchst du auch nicht


----------



## Ahab (23. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Whatsapp ist mal wieder so etwas was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Von allen Systemen, die sich die Masse hätte aussuchen können, müssen sie/wir eines der unsichersten und ein Zentrales nehmen, von dem sogar von Anfang an die Kostenpflichtigkeit bekannt war. Und spätestens seit der Geschichte mit der Sicherheitslücke und der Problembehebung, die weithin als "Anwalt" wegen seiner fundierten IT-Kenntnisse bekannt ist, war doch klar, wohin die Reise geht. Ich möchte ja niemandem vorwerfen, dass er Geld verdienen möchte, aber ich finde den Terminus "Profitgeier" gerade sehr angebracht (Dabei geht es mir nicht um die neuen Kosten, sondern vielmehr um die Relation dieser mit der Softwarequalität und dem Kundenumgang). Freie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert einfach nicht
> 
> Dabei gibt es interessante Alternativen, wie zum Beispiel das Retrosharenetzwerk. Komplett dezentral dank Distributed Hash Tables und dazu noch mit PGP verschlüsselt. Somit gibt es bei diesem Netz eine technisch begründete Garantie, dass es kostenlos bleibt und eine Verschlüsselung ist auch vorgeschrieben.
> Da hätten die ganzen Leute auch gleich bei ICQ bleiben können. Da gibts wenigstens alternative Clients.
> ...


 
Whatsapp hat sich nunmal durchgesetzt und um einen derart hohen Marktanteil zu erlangen, bedarf es schon einer gewissen Konkurrenzlosigkeit. Und die war einfach (lange genug) gegeben. Zu den Blütezeiten von Whatsapp war iOS das populärste mobile Betriebssystem und eben auf dieser Plattform ist es gewachsen. In dieser Zeit war scheinbar ganz einfach keine Alternative vorhanden, die sich gegen Whatsapp hätte behaupten können. Da muss auch nicht der Zeigefinger erhoben werden nach dem Motto "ABER ES GAB DIESES UND JENES..." 

Whatsapp hatte mehr Zeit als genug, um in Ruhe ohne würdige Konkurrenz zu prosperieren, anders lässt sich so ein hoher Marktanteil nicht erklären. Wenn es Alternativen gab (ich überblicke das nämlich auch nicht ganz), waren die entweder zu schlecht, oder wurden mangelhaft vermarktet. Das gilt nicht nur für IMs, das gilt für JEDES Produkt. Ein Produkt das viele Abnehmer findet und ohne Konkurrenz ist, wird zwangläufig einen hohen Marktanteil erlangen und irgendwann ein (Quasi-) Monopol erreichen. Beim Instant Messanging ist das natürlich extrem tragisch, da es ein pseudo-Medium darstellt, dass "alle" nutzen. Ein Konkurrenzprodukt kommt da einfach um Jahre zu spät. Da hätten andere Entwickler viel, viel früher reagieren müssen. Apple und Google haben ihre Alternativen, Microsoft hat den Live-Messenger in Windows Phone integriert - sie haben augenscheinlich trotzdem keine Chance, denn deren Dienste existieren auch nicht erst seit gestern und Apples Messenger ist nicht mal plattformunabhängig.

Usability und Sicherheit ist nicht mal wichtig, Whatsapp auf Windows Phone ist einfach ekelhaft. Aber man kommt nicht drumrum, weil es eben alle nutzen und ich quäl mich auch lieber damit rum, als die Kohle für SMS' zu verbraten.

Was Whatsapp zum Verhängnis werden könnte, ist tatsächlich die Bezahlpflicht. Nicht der Preis! Die Tatsache allein für einen Messenger Geld zu bezahlen. Das kann sich Whatsapp nur leisten, weil die Verbreitung so enorm ist. Langfristig kann das aber durchaus in die Hose gehen, da neue User in der Regel zu jung sind, eine Kreditkarte aufzubringen, um sich die App zu kaufen. Die Tatsache für einen Messenger zu _bezahlen _tut da ihr Übriges. Die Option per Handyrechnung zu bezahlen ist noch nicht lückenlos genug verbreitet und Apple bietet als einziger Store-Betreiber Gutscheinkarten an. Langfristig gesehen ist das kein vorteilhafter Zustand, es sei denn es werden in allen Stores alternative Bezahlmodelle zur Kreditkarte angeboten. Provider-unabhängige Lösungen sind da auf jeden Fall zuträglicher.


----------



## TempestX1 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Die WhatsApp Accounts sind "klaubar". Wenn man die IMEI und die Rufnummer hat kann jemand unter dem Namen einer anderen Person Nachrichten verschicken und empfangen.

Erneut Account-Klau bei WhatsApp möglich | heise Security


----------



## mülla1 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte das whatsapp kostenpflichtig wird ein Tipp:

Ins iTunes gehen, whatsapp kaufen, auf die Handynummer registrieren und anschliessen auf den anderen Plattformen (Blackberry, Android etc...) runterladen. Handynummer eingeben und sich freuen das man bis 2024 für whatsapp nur 79cent gezahlt hat. 
Hatte vorher ein iPhone und bin aufs s3 gewechselt. Nummer ist geblieben, deswegen auch whatsapp  

Abgesehen davon wäre ich aber auch bereit gewesen im Jahr dafür nen 5er hinzulegen... bei dem was bei mir an Nachrichten durchgeht lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall.. 
Seitdem ich das s3 habe (August 2012) sind jedenfalls knapp 10000 Nachrichten rausgegangen


----------



## Ahab (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



mülla schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte das whatsapp kostenpflichtig wird ein Tipp:
> 
> Ins iTunes gehen, whatsapp kaufen, auf die Handynummer registrieren und anschliessen auf den anderen Plattformen (Blackberry, Android etc...) runterladen.



Nicht, wenn sie die App einfach kostenpflichtig machen. Wovon ich übrigens ausgehe. Da kommt man ausschließlich mit seinem Microsoft, Google, whatever Account ran. Ein eigenständiges Bezahlmodell halte ich weiterhin für unwahrscheinlich. 

Das wäre auch etwas einfach. So lange die App kostenlos ist, kann man das natürlich versuchen. Aber da es bereits User gibt, die zum Zahlen aufgefordert wurden, ist das sicher auch ein wenig zu kurz gedacht.

Die Telefonnummer hat im Übrigen rein gar nichts mit dem Erwerb (!) der App zu tun.


----------



## mülla1 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Das die App auf allen Plattformen ausser iOs jährlich was kosten sollte ist doch durchaus bekannt gewesen... ein Jahr eine trial Version und danach wirste zur Kasse gebeten.  Ist ja nichts neues, nur das das anscheinend jetzt durchgezogen wird. 

Wenn ich bei mir in die Account Info reingehe steht das bezahlt worden ist und das das bis 2024 gilt. 
Also entweder wird ein ganz neues bezahlsystem kommen, oder hier wird sich über eh schon vorhandende Sachen aufgeregt. .. ich glaube eher letzteres...


----------



## Aer0 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

TIPP GEGEN DIE KOSTEN:

ich hab mal eine nachricht bekommen wo stand das whatsapp bald kostenpflichtig wird und wenn ich es an 20 leute weiterschicke für mich umsonst bleibt.
gibt mir eure nummer und ich sende euch die nachricht dann wirds für euch auch umsonst!


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Aer0 schrieb:


> TIPP GEGEN DIE KOSTEN:
> 
> ich hab mal eine nachricht bekommen wo stand das whatsapp bald kostenpflichtig wird und wenn ich es an 20 leute weiterschicke für mich umsonst bleibt.
> gibt mir eure nummer und ich sende euch die nachricht dann wirds für euch auch umsonst!


 
Das ist doch wohl jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?!


----------



## Atomtoaster (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Die habe ich heute auch bekommen, mehrmals...

Ich finde es einfach nur traurig. 
Traurig das manche Leute sowas allen Ernstes glauben.

Whatsapp will Geld einnehmen, und nicht potenziell zahlenden Kunden die Zahlung erlassen, indem sie noch möglichst viele andere auf die Idee bringen...

Denkt doch mal eine Sekunde darüber nach bevor Ihr sowas glaubt.


----------



## Aer0 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

keine angst ich weis das es ne verarsche ist wollte es einfach nur mal reinschreiben xD


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Ich hab vor 15 Minuten eine bekommen. Whatsapp würde runterfahren werden (genauu..ist ja so ein unprofitables Geschäft) und wenn man nicht an 20 Leute weiterschickt würde man als nicht aktiver User deklariert werden und würde ab 17 uhr heute kein Whatsapp mehr nutzen können.

Und als Beweis stand dann da, man müsste in seinen Status gucken und wenn da "Not available" oder so stünde würde der Account gesperrt und pipapo. 

Ich fass mir bei sowas auch jedesmal aufs neue an den Kopf, wenn mir jemand sowas schickt >.<


----------



## Aer0 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

würde alles der warheit entsprechen hätte ich schon 28 viren auf meinem pc,8 mal wäre mein pc sogar explodiert,ich hätte 56 jahre unglück und mein hund(hab keinen??) wäre an einer vergiftung gestorben und 18 geister hätten mich schon besucht und getötet

aber jetzt gerade haben solche nachrichten sicher hochbetrieb


----------



## TempestX1 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Habe ich auch bekommen. Drei mal.
Wie kann man nur so blöd sein und Massenspam verschicken?


----------



## Atomtoaster (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch bekommen. Drei mal.
> Wie kann man nur so blöd sein und Massenspam verschicken?


 
Ich weiß es nicht.
Der ganze Scheiß hat ja erst vor ein paar Jahren und aufgrund sozialer Netzwerke angefangen.
Wo sich die Masse der RTL-Nachmittagsprogrammauswendigkenner Leute aufhält und man sich selber ziemlich fremd fühlt weil man 
durch soetwas mehr belästigt als "erlöst" wird.

Zum Glück nutze ich sowas nicht, wer mich erreichen möchte der kann es auch so, und andersrum natürlich auch.

Z.B. per WhatsApp...


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch wohl jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?!



Whatsapp wird heruntergefahren am 28. Januar 
Nachricht von Jim Balsamico (CEO der Whatsapp) Wir haben zu  viele Nutzer  auf Whatsapp. Wir bitten alle Nutzer, diese Botschaft an die gesamte Kontaktliste weiterzuleiten. Wenn Sie nicht weitergeleitet wird, nehmen wir  Ihr Konto als ungültig und es wird innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden gelöscht. Bitte diese  Meldung NICHT  ignorieren, sonst wird  Whatsapp die Aktivierung ihres Kontos nicht mehr erkennen. Wenn Sie ihr Konto wieder aktivieren wollen nachdem es gelöscht wurde, wird eine Gebühr von 25,00 auf Ihre monatliche Rechnung hinzugefügt. 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Mitarbeit aus dem Whatsapp Team .. 

LETZTE WARNUNG!
Wenn Ihr WhatsApp Status 
Error: status unavailable  ist, dann sind Sie nicht ein häufiger Benutzer und um  17.00 Uhr CAT wird Whatsapp kostenpflichtug für Sie . Um sich als einen häufigen Benutzer zu kennzeichnen senden Sie diese Nachricht an 10 Leute, die es  erhalten werden.  (Doppelhaken)



Wenn ich den Jim Balsamico erwische, dem hau ich Eine rein ;0)


----------



## TempestX1 (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Jim Balsamico erwische, dem hau ich Eine rein ;0)


Den haust ihn zu Essig


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Whatsapp wird heruntergefahren am 28. Januar
> Nachricht von Jim Balsamico (CEO der Whatsapp) Wir haben zu  viele Nutzer  auf Whatsapp. Wir bitten alle Nutzer, diese Botschaft an die gesamte Kontaktliste weiterzuleiten. Wenn Sie nicht weitergeleitet wird, nehmen wir  Ihr Konto als ungültig und es wird innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden gelöscht. Bitte diese  Meldung NICHT  ignorieren, sonst wird  Whatsapp die Aktivierung ihres Kontos nicht mehr erkennen. Wenn Sie ihr Konto wieder aktivieren wollen nachdem es gelöscht wurde, wird eine Gebühr von 25,00 auf Ihre monatliche Rechnung hinzugefügt.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Mitarbeit aus dem Whatsapp Team ..
> ...



Jaa, genau die hab ich auch bekommen!  Als ich schon Jim Balsamico gelesen hab musst ich lachen


----------



## Raz3r (29. November 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Also als ich WhatsApp gekauft habe stand bzw. steht immer noch in den Accountdetails, dass ich bis 2021 bezahlt habe. xD
Läuft also...


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (29. November 2012)

Also ich hab heute das hier bekommen:



> Wichtige Info bitte beachten !!!!!
> Ab dem 24. Dezember 2012 soll  WhatsApp kostenpflichtig werden! Um dies zu verhindern, musst Du Dich nackt auf deinen Küchentisch stellen, den Macarena tanzen und währenddessen "I will survive" singen. Danach werden Florian Silbereisen und Helene Fischer durch den Kamin kommen und den Code eingeben, durch den Dein Account kostenlos bleibt. Kopiere das ohne ersichtlichen Grund und nerve damit alle anderen. Und die Herzen, um Gottes Willen, vergiss die scheiss Herzen nicht! ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥



 (das am ende sind die Herz-icons )


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

Grad gelesen, dass Facebook versucht WhatsApp zu kaufen. 

Ich persönlich bin nicht bei Facebook und würde WA nach Übernahme auch nicht mehr nutzen. Schade eigentlich. Ich nehm mal an, WA wäre dann kostenlos. Ich würde lieber zahlen und WA weiternutzen, so wie bisher. 

http://winfuture.mobi/news/73331


----------



## wheeler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

bei meinen whats app steht,das es bis 2024 kostenfrei ist jetzt kommt ihr


----------



## Aer0 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

wenn facebook whatsapp besitzt dann speicehrn und verarbeiten die alle meine nachrichten usw,ich wechsel dann auch zu einer alternative


----------



## Ahab (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Whatsapp hat das ganze bereits dementiert. 

Gerücht: Facebook übernimmt Whatsapp *Update: Whatsapp dementiert*


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

Schätze mal, dass bedeutet nur, dass sich die Verhandlungen hinauszögern...


----------



## wheeler (4. Dezember 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> wenn facebook whatsapp besitzt dann speicehrn und verarbeiten die alle meine nachrichten usw,ich wechsel dann auch zu einer alternative



Was whatsapp natürlich nicht macht.die machen das alles nur damit du spass hast und nicht um kohle damit zu scheffeln


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

Wer WA nutzt, um wichtige, personenbezogene Daten zu verschicken, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich persönlich bezweifle jedoch, dass WA oder wer auch immer, mit dem Müll, der in meinem Freundeskreis verschickt wird, viel anfangen kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WhatsApp wird kostenpflichtig - für alle Plattformen*

Whats App ist mit einem Wort zu beschreiben = SICHERHEITSLÜCKE
Viel bedenklicher ist, das man anscheinend Sicherheit außen vor lässt.
Die Entwickler sind teilweise noch im Jahre 1990 stecken geblieben.
Eine Ewigkeit lang wurden die Nachrichten unverschlüsselt übertragen,  richtig gefährlich wurde ,dass wenn sich Person X bei einem  unverschlüsselten Wlanhostpot einlogged.

Die Entwickler haben nachgebessert jetzt, benutzen sie die Telefonnummer als USERID
und die IMEI als PW. – ANDRIOD (Erzeugung des MD5 hashs)

Unter IOS ist es noch perfieder. Dort wird auch die Telefonnummer als  USERID herangezogen jedoch ist dort die MAC andresse des Devic, das  Passwort (Erzeugung des MD5 hashs).
Weiß man Rufnummer+IMEI, oder MAC des device, dann ist der Benutzeraccount quasi „OFFEN“ .
Sicherheitslücke im Messenger-Dienst WhatsApp | Datenschutzticker.de

In Zukunft kann man nur hoffen ,dass sich die Entwickler einen andere  Authenifizierung implementieren - Stichwort - End to end encryption ^^ 



-- LINKS zur Analyse der App - Reverse Engineering: How WhatsApp (not) securing your data - Pastebin.com 

WhatsApp: Schwere Sicherheitslücke entdeckt | Produkte | futurezone.at: Technology-News


----------

